
Covid-19: New SafeGraph ‘Foot Traffic Patterns by State and Industry’ Dashboard - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/618139886819721216/safegraph-foot-traffic-dashboard
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://www.safegraph.com/dashboard/reopening-the-economy-
fo...](https://www.safegraph.com/dashboard/reopening-the-economy-foot-traffic)

This site is trapping back-arrow navigation; not recommended.

